# help!!!!angels



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

ok so i have the breeding pair of angels and they keep breeding and ill have about 200-300 freeswimmers every time but theyll eat them...so im not aloud to have another tank so im going to give them a few more times and if it doesnt work out im gonna be getting rid of them so i was wondering how much i could sell the breeding pair for??????theyre at the bottom and that is about it so tyvm...!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

you could just put a seperater between the pair and the eggs after they lay them.


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

because it is a 37 gallon eclipse it doesnt have a divider expecially made for it so i would have to make one an i dont know how....but how much money could i get out of the pair?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

if you cant get a tank or a divider, then yea....sell them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what variety are they?...some angels bring more than others..especially when it comes to things such as the breeder or one known for exceptional fish..i have some pairs that i will be selling in the near future..most are from a guy in new york..i will get at least $250 a pair for them.but i can prove their lineage..the others are from a guy in kentucky..i will get between $80-100 for a pair..
but;in general ; you can expect anywhere between $25-$60 for yours..$25 if they are silvers,marbles,gold marbles and a couple of others....more if they are DD black of high % orange koi,half black or platinum...


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

the female is a gold and the male is a peruvian...


----------

